
Bad news: 'Unblockable' web trackers emerge. Firefox with uBlock can stop it - tim333
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/21/ublock_origin_firefox_unblockable_tracker/
======
resoluteteeth
"uBlock Origin" shouldn't be changed to "uBlock" in the HN title since they're
two different things.

(As of this comment, the title is "Bad news: 'Unblockable' web trackers
emerge. Firefox with uBlock can stop it.")

------
bradknowles
The actual title at the site is:

Bad news: 'Unblockable' web trackers emerge. Good news: Firefox with uBlock
Origin can stop it. Chrome, not so much

